# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La nueva Ley de Calidad Ambiental abre el negocio de venta de agua entre los regantes

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...0regantes.aspx

*La nueva Ley de Calidad Ambiental abre el negocio de venta de agua entre los regantes*

*los regantes pueden comprarla a quien quieran siempre que haya infraestructura para su transporte*

12/12/2013



Los regantes ya tienen vía libre desde para la compra de agua a sus colegas del Tajo y el Júcar, tras la entrada en vigor, con su publicación en el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE), de la nueva Ley de Calidad Ambiental, que da validez jurídica al memorándum del Tajo, el mismo que regula la creación del mercado libre del agua. Hasta ahora, la venta de agua entre comunidades autónomas al margen de los trasvases estaba fiscalizada por el Estado y sólo era posible en casos extremos, y tras la publicación del consiguiente decreto de sequía, como sucedió entre los años 2006-2010, cuando el Sindicato Central de Regantes pudo adquirir agua a la comunidad madrileña de Estremera. Pero ahora los regantes pueden comprarla a quien quieran siempre que haya infraestructura para su transporte, como es el caso del trasvase del Tajo, ya que la del Júcar-Vinalopó sigue cerrado. De hecho, los agricultores del Tajo tienen ya sobre la mesa varias ofertas en firme de agricultores de Madrid y Castilla-La Man
    De hecho, según destaca www.diarioinformacion.com, la apertura del mercado ha provocado,  además, una mejora sustancial del precio del agua. Ahora mismo, la  ilicitana Riegos de Levante (20.000 comuneros), cuenta con propuestas de  agua a un precio de 0,06 euros el metro cúbico, un tercio más barata  que la que pagaron a Estremera (0,18 euros) en 2006 y a mitad de precio  que la del trasvase (0,12).
   El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano  Rajoy, aprovechó la publicación en el BOE del memorándum para  celebrarlo con los presidentes de las comunidades autónomas del «acuerdo  histórico» y con los regantes, entre los que estaban José María Claver y  el ilicitano Manuel Serrano, dirigentes del Sindicato Central de  Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura. 
    El portavoz del Sindicato en la  provincia, Ángel Urbina, explicó que «el acuerdo ha sido bueno y el  aumento de la reserva de los 240 hm3 a los 400 hm3 lo vamos a amortizar  en cuatro años, ya que los 32 hm3 anuales que perderemos al año durante  los cinco hasta que se fije la reserva se compensan con los 21 hm3 que  nos darán y que antes se iban al Taibilla, con lo cual el déficit será  sólo de 11 hm3 al año. A partir del quinto año todo se habrá amortizado y  tendremos 21 hm3 más año», explicó.
(Foto: www.diarioinformacion.com
)

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos dias, al ver la foto de la noticia me he quedado mirando y resulta que esta tomada en mi pueblo.
Es el canal del postrasvase del campo de Cartagena, que sale de la Pedrera.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-dic-2013)

----------

